# Datum in Unix-Timestamp umwandeln



## shigoro (10. Mrz 2005)

Wie kann ich ein Datum, welches in folgendem Format vorliegt --> 2005-03-10 14:43:37,459 <-- in einen Unix Timestamp umwandeln?

Ich möchte die zeitliche Differenz die zwischen zwei log4j Einträgen liegt berechnen. Bei einem log4j Statement kann man ja per PatternLayout definieren, dass noch die aktuelle Zeit ausgegeben werden soll. Doch meines Erachtens lässt sich diese nicht direkt als Unix Timestamp formatiert ausgeben, oder?

MfG Shigoro


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Mrz 2005)

Schau dir mal java.text.DateFormat und java.util.Calendar an.


----------



## shigoro (10. Mrz 2005)

*möööökel*  :bae: 

Ich habs geschafft, danke!


----------



## Sky (10. Mrz 2005)

shigoro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *möööökel*  :bae:
> 
> Ich habs geschafft, danke!



Beschreib doch mal bitte kurz wie... könnte für andere Leser hilfreich sein!


----------



## scriptCoad (15. Mrz 2005)

ja genau - schreib mal einer wie's gehn würde - danke


----------



## stev.glasow (15. Mrz 2005)

Das geht recht einfach:

```
import java.text.DateFormat;
import java.text.ParseException;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;

public class Test {

	public static void main(String[] args) throws ParseException{
		System.out.println(timestamp("2005-03-10 14:43:37,459 "));
	}
	
	private static final DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd HH:mm:ss,SSS");
	
	public static long timestamp(String arg) throws ParseException{
		return df.parse(arg).getTime();
	}
}
```

Calendar brauchst also doch nicht, war Anfangs auch nur ne Vermutung


----------

